

Should i be worried? - glax
http://imgur.com/gallery/dKFuzCV/new

======
glax
My SSL connection is passing through Bit Defender Antivirus.

Is it something like Lenovo Superfish ?

~~~
simik
Same principle of SSL hijacking, yes. Probably used to scan your traffic for
XSS attacks, JS and Flash-related vulnerabilities, and stuff like that.

[http://www.pcworld.com/article/2889692/some-bitdefender-
prod...](http://www.pcworld.com/article/2889692/some-bitdefender-products-
break-https-certificate-revocation.html)

